# Atrazine (Rookie Questions)



## reauxl tigers (Feb 7, 2019)

I'm still learning a lot from this board as it pertains to the different types of products and how they work on the lawn. I have a big clover & dollar weed problem every spring right about this time and usually blanket spray the yard with 2,4-d. It works quickly and somewhat effectively but the same weeds always end up coming back in the exact same spots even after a pretty short time.

This year, I wanted to try something different. As I said, I'm still pretty new at this so the amount of products I've tried is the bare minimum. I've read a lot about atrazine and how it goes about killing different weeds, clover being the biggest reoccurring issue for me. I understand pretty well how it works, I'm just having a hard time finding information on how to apply it to the lawn the right way.

*Since atrazine kills from the roots up to the leaves, how should I go about blanket spraying it on my lawn?(light mist, bigger droplets etc.)

Will a surfactant even be necessary considering it doesn't kill the weed from the leaves to the roots?

I read it acts as a pre emergent as well, so does this product only need to be applied once in the spring and fal*l?

*How long to I need to wait before the next mow?*

Any advice or tips will help. Let me know if you've used it before, how you went about it and the results it gave you. :thumbup:


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I'm not far from you so here what I would do. Get a GOOD pre emergent plan. I've never used atrazine so I can't comment on how it works. I would start at prodiamine and simizine if you have POA in the winter. My post emergent would be Celsius and Certainty. This alone should get rid of everything except dallisgrass. As far as surfactant goes I keep MSO and NIS on hand.

If you haven't had a problem with a fungus yet don't worry you will. St Augustine is a sensitive turf so you will need to develop a plan for this as well.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Atrazine is "ok" and will get probably 80% of the weeds you see in the yard.

The advice above about Celsius is good and if you don't have the $$$ for it check our marketplace for somebody splitting it.

The mix I use, which works well:

Fertilome or SpeedZone southern ("3 way")
MSM
Prodiamine (preM)

Mixed with some surfactant. And yes I know Prodiamine is best applied without it but I'm more interested in spraying everything 1 time.

Clover is a tough kill sometimes because even with surfactant it rolls off the leaves, so atrazine and MSM are nice because they're root active. You could even mix some of the atrazine in there if you wanted, but it wouldn't be necessary.

Definitely get on a twice a year regimen with one or more of the following preM:

Prodiamine
Isoxaben
Triflurin? May have that one wrong.


----------



## reauxl tigers (Feb 7, 2019)

I did put a pre em down about mid Feb. when soil started to creep above 55°. Albiet a granular app of dimension. Gonna put down prodiamine for the first time this fall.


----------

